# Autorun sur carte sd



## deadhead (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je souhaite créer un autorun hybride mac/pc sur une carte sd qui lance une animation flash. J'ai fait des recherches sur le net et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Etant nouveau sur le site et dans l'univers mac, j'espère ne pas m'être trompé de Catégorie.

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide.


deadhead


----------



## ntx (9 Mai 2012)

La notion d' "autorun" n'existe pas sur Mac OSX. Ce genre de fonction est un énorme trou de sécurité.


----------

